# Need a good wheel cleaner 1 litre size



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Hello everyone :wave:

Looking for a good 1lt or 500ml size bottle of concentrated wheel cleaner for my own use just for maintenance washing/cleaning as I forgot to pick some up the other day and didn't realise after I made my order :wall: so what suggestions have you guys got:thumb:


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

KKD brakeaway for me 1:10 is bang on for cleaning lightly soiled wheels


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Mitchell and King RIM. Dilute 4:1 so 1 litre makes 5. Worked really well for me!


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Angelwax bilberry for me, can't fault it.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Sonax Full Effect is my go-to wheel cleaner when needed.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I've got amongst others wowo's, Angelwax and Bilt Hamber.

I find wowo's and Angelwax much of a muchness and both do the job well as a regular wash.

BH is my favourite though as it has fallout included but as a result I don't use it all the time.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> KKD brakeaway for me 1:10 is bang on for cleaning lightly soiled wheels


was looking at this breakaway and it's quite cost affective cheers bud:thumb:
My wheels are sealed with Raceglaze wheel sealant.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Chongo buddy how did I guess you were going to get 100's of different replys/suggestions.If you were closer I'd say pop over and full your boots.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Angelwax been mentioned twice now what's the dilution rates like for just general dirt nothing to solid


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

suspal said:


> Chongo buddy how did I guess you were going to get 100's of different replys/suggestions.If you were closer I'd say pop over and full your boots.


Ok I will narrow it down to what's the best pink looking wheel cleaner out at the moment 

On my way bud:car:


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

I’ve always used AS Smart Wheel but after getting some AF Imperial off the swaps section I much prefer that, find it cleans, foams up & smells better :thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

auto glanz alkalloy is very good mate dilute it 20-1 and my wheels are sealed with race glaze nano wheel seal 2 layers.
going to buy odk's new one tomorrow when its out, smells of rhubarb apparently like attire and he recommends 10-1 for sealed wheels


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

chongo said:


> was looking at this breakaway and it's quite cost affective cheers bud:thumb:
> My wheels are sealed with Raceglaze wheel sealant.


honestly dude I've had a few but this has stayed! if they're sealed then go down to 1:20 so it preserves your sealant for longer  I've still got about 4l+ left, you want a 50/100ml sample sending?


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Kenotek Wheel Cleaner or Wheel Cleaner Ultra if you want the red effect is 1L at £9.99 or £14.99

Excellent products, also avalaible in 5L

http://www.morethanpolish.com/kenotek-car-care.asp


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

chongo said:


> Angelwax been mentioned twice now what's the dilution rates like for just general dirt nothing to solid


I use at 1:10 and it does a good job, I need to try a weaker dilution as I'm sure it will still be effective on my sealed wheels :thumb:


----------



## pez (Jun 7, 2014)

chongo said:


> Ok I will narrow it down to what's the best pink looking wheel cleaner out at the moment
> 
> On my way bud:car:


Shame I was going to recommend chemical guys diablo but that's more of a red then a pink


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

autosmart smart wheels is fantastic


----------



## clav604 (Dec 25, 2012)

chongo said:


> was looking at this breakaway and it's quite cost affective cheers bud:thumb:
> 
> I think Brakeaway is going to be the next one I am going to try


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> honestly dude I've had a few but this has stayed! if they're sealed then go down to 1:20 so it preserves your sealant for longer  I've still got about 4l+ left, you want a 50/100ml sample sending?


Thanks for the offer mate:thumb: but am going to order some now :thumb:


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

Honestly don't need anything other than shampoo on my wheels after sealing them with C5 a few months back


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

chongo said:


> Thanks for the offer mate:thumb: but am going to order some now :thumb:


No bother I know you'll like it anyway!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> No bother I know you'll like it anyway!


Where's the Best place to get it bud:thumb:


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

chongo said:


> Where's the Best place to get it bud:thumb:


here https://liquidelementsuk.co.uk/ or here http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

chongo said:


> Where's the Best place to get it bud :thumb:


I got mine direct through KKD/liquid elements when they did an offer a while ago, but links choppy has posted are fine, probably best with in2d as they offer DW discount and are a forum sponsor


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

New odk concentrate out today £11 dilutable to 20:1 ordered but not used yet obviously


----------

